# Wildflower



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone else from SoCal going up to Paso to do the Wildflower Century this weekend?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

endo verendo said:


> Anyone else from SoCal going up to Paso to do the Wildflower Century this weekend?


I've done it in the past, but not this year. Last weekend I drove down Pozo road, and the poppies that give this ride its name are popping up in force near the lake turnoff. It should be pretty spectacular on the day of the ride.


----------

